# Sikaflex & rain?



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking to do some work on van using sikaflex, just wondering what effect rain would have?

If it pours will it wash away and not set?

If it is just light ?

Anyone had any experience with this.

Paddy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*skin*

Hi,

Should skin within a few minutes and form a waterproof seal.

Depends how thick you apply it.

I put some panels on some time back, rained an hour later, very heavy. But super stuck and no marks to beading.

TM


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Main thing is not to apply it to a wet surface. If it rains 30 seconds after you have finished no worries. If it rains while you are doing it be careful

Dick


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes - Dick is right.

The surfaces must be clean, dry and preferably degreased. Once it has been applied there's not much that would shift it.

Try washing it off your fingers afterwards - I swear the bloody stuff can jump.  

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Use Stixall, it can be applied under water if needed, much cheaper, easier to find, doesn't go off in the tube as you can seal it, choice of colours, more than equal to Sika.

Used it in all my build so far, the Sika only gets opened if I can use the full tube, only got one left thank God.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Yes - Dick is right.
> 
> The surfaces must be clean, dry and preferably degreased. Once it has been applied there's not much that would shift it.
> 
> ...


For cleaning of plastic/GRP/painted surfaces I use acetone, also for cleaning hands and any spillage.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Yes - Dick is right.
> ...


Where can you buy acetone from, is it the pear drop stuff the girls use to get the crap of their nails.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Some solvents attack some plastics, do a test on a small area before you go.

Sikaflex cures by absorbtion of moisture, but I still am able to use 'old' opened tubes by removing the cured plug of material, usually just in the screw-on nozzle and easily removed.

I use thinners/gun cleaner for most surface prep, but do check before I use it.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Zebedee said:
> ...


Kev

Yes nail-varnish remover is the same, but ridiculously expensive. You can buy it in 1lt plastic 'cans' at decorating and hardware stores/builders merchants. Much cheaper for the girls :wink: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Acetone can be bought in ridiculously small bottles at a ridiculously high price at most pharmacies.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I use white spirit to prepare surface, seems to do the job. Can't see any reaction, and I've usually got some. Did use petrol once but that did appear to "stain" the GRP although it disappeared in a few days. 

Dick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Doesn't white spirit leave it a bit greasy.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Doesn't white spirit leave it a bit greasy.


My suggestion of acetone(above) is based on being taught to use that by a professional friend who works on my boat. Of course we were using Sikaflex 221, which is a sealant. If you are using the Sikaflex adhesive the answers may be different.

Geoff


----------

